# It's going to be a goat barn



## sesa (May 14, 2009)

Won't be much longer if the weather cooperates, we get the goats on the 18th and it would be nice to have a place to keep them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like it's coming along nicely! Can't wait to see finished pictures!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Nice! How exciting... Have a blast!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice! congratulations!


----------

